# Welches Squenzerprogramm für Anfänger?



## extrasystole (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben ....

Nach vielen Jahren, habe ich mein altes Keyboard Yamaha PSR-6700 wieder ausgegraben. Ist net mehr der letzte Schrei, aber zum Wiedereinstieg reicht es.

Nun würde ich auch gerne ein Sequenzerprogramm dazukaufen. Über Cubase habe ich ein wenig gelesen. Scheint ganz gut zu sein, nur gibt es davon so viele Versionen, dass ich nicht weiß, welche für mich die Richtige ist.

Ein Midikabel besitze ich auch net, oder muß es ein Midiinterface sein?

Für Eure Hilfe schon mal ganz lieben Dank



Norbert aus Hamburg ;-)


----------



## The_Maegges (25. Mai 2008)

Für den Einstieg sollte erstmal eine der Lightversionen von Cubase ausreichen.

Also die Cubase Essential 4 wäre das.
Ist für etwa 130 Euro zu haben.
Solltest du Schüler oder Student sein, kannst du dir dieselbe Version vergünstigt anschaffen. Kostet dann sogar nur 70 Steine.

Oder halt was Gebrauchtes bei eBay schiessen, da musst du aber aufpassen, dass du keine Raubkopie angedreht bekommst...


----------



## sight011 (26. Mai 2008)

@ The_Maegges Meinst du nicht das Cubase 3 auch reicht?


2. nein du brauchst keinen Interface! JEdenfalls nicht unbedingt, ich habe ein Kabel das von Midi auf usb geht. Das reicht vollkommen aus, sowas kostet 19 €


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Mai 2008)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> @ The_Maegges Meinst du nicht das Cubase 3 auch reicht?



Theoretisch reicht auch Cubase SX2, nur ist das, genauso wie das 3er, kaum noch im Laden erhältlich.
Insofern dann doch wieder eBay.


----------



## sight011 (29. Mai 2008)

@ The_Maegges keykey

Ich wollte nochmal ganz kuz sagen das man keinen Midi-Interface benötigt, eine Soundkarte (auch = Interface)natürlichschon!  Gruß A.


P.S.: Schreib das nur weil ich meine eigene Antwort in dem Fall missverständlich finde!


----------



## Rick Dangerous (15. Juni 2008)

Schau Dir doch mal
http://www.renoise.com an.
Der Sequencer ist kostenlos und unterstützt Midi, VST, Samples usw. und hat große, hilfreiche community.


----------



## chmee (15. Juni 2008)

In der *aktuellen c't*(13/2008) gibt es *Samplitude 98SE* auf der beiliegenden DVD. Für 3,50 ist es auf jeden Fall n Versuch wert.

@sight011:
So ein USB-MIDI-Kabel nennt man auch Adapter oder Interface  Und MIDI ist inzwischen keine Basisausstattung mehr bei Soundkarten.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** *Reaper* ist ein recht neues und preiswertes Audio/Midi-Sequencer-Programm. Und auch *Magix Music Maker* Studio oder Producer ist einen zweiten Blick wert.


----------

